# Laguna seca blue sawblades on black passat wagon?...



## B5.5WAGONGUY (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a set of 8.5 front 9.5 rear sawblades for my passat wagon, I started polishing them but i saw a picture that sparked my interest and may have changed my direction with these wheels. I t was a laguna seca blue rabbit with black sawblades, and I thought it looked amazing and it hit me...why not do the exact opposite color scheme on my wagon? This isnt a noobie color question post, my question is if anyone has seen or has pics of laguna seca blue sawblades or if any of you that are good with photoshop could assist me with seeing how it would look. I have a black b5.5 wagon slammed on vmaxx coilovers, any help would be appreciated. I know being original with sawblades is kinda contradictory but I am going to try lol http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthonyfeliciano/7101106267/ here is a link to the rabbit I saw. here is my wagon


----------



## B5.5WAGONGUY (Mar 29, 2012)

B5.5WAGONGUY said:


> I have a set of 8.5 front 9.5 rear sawblades for my passat wagon, I started polishing them but i saw a picture that sparked my interest and may have changed my direction with these wheels. I t was a laguna seca blue rabbit with black sawblades, and I thought it looked amazing and it hit me...why not do the exact opposite color scheme on my wagon? This isnt a noobie color question post, my question is if anyone has seen or has pics of laguna seca blue sawblades or if any of you that are good with photoshop could assist me with seeing how it would look. I have a black b5.5 wagon slammed on vmaxx coilovers, any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Here are some sawblades in blue I found if anyone could photoshop them on the wagon for me


----------

